# Canon 11-24/4 patent



## rs (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-patent-11-24mm-f4-lens/


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 25, 2014)

I hope this one will go to production.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 25, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow! This is 11mm on full frame.  Imagine the size of the front element. :


----------



## Mika (Jan 25, 2014)

If I recall, Nikon had a 10 mm full-frame patent some time ago.

What I do like in Canon's approach is that it has a constant aperture ratio, and that this aperture ratio is F/4. From the usage point of view, I believe this is actually a better choice than F/2.8 for this focal length range. 16-35 is another case, though.

Let's see if they release it, though. Price may become an issue, but F/4.0 helps there a bit too.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I hope this one will go to production.



+1


----------



## RGF (Jan 25, 2014)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I hope this one will go to production.



Agree but want it to rival the Nikon 14-24 for IQ


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 25, 2014)

RGF said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this one will go to production.
> ...



I'll settle on 'well justifies an upgrade from the Sigma 12-24mm F4.5-5.6 DG HSM II', which I think will have to be the same as 'rivals the Nikon 14-24mm's IQ'.


----------



## iaind (Jan 25, 2014)

Will fit in nicely between 8-15 and 24-70


----------



## deleteme (Jan 27, 2014)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...



+1
I own and love the 17TS-E. IMO Canon would not likely produce something that fell short of the Nikon. I hope they would use the IQ of the 17 as a guide for this lens.
I had the Sigma 12-24 and it was wonderful within its limitations. I would buy this in an instant if it promised good edge sharpness at f8.
I would expect a price of about $2500+ and it would not make me sad.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...



If Canon put this on the market I will be ready to preorder it. I want a zoom that works under the 24mm focal length for full frame. I have tried the sigma but the IQ doesn't convince me, specially at the borders of the frame.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 24, 2014)

Normalnorm said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



I think the TS-E 17mm when shift-stitched covers (roughly) an angle of view of an 11mm FF lens so Canon does in fact already have a rectilinear design wide enough, plenty sharp and with minimal distortion. Who knows maybe there there's something to this rumor...


----------

